# New and Improved, Fancy pants dressage boy



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

More pictures


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*Saved my favorite picture for last*

Love this shot in so many ways


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm not as proficient in dressage as I used to be, but the first thing that stands out to me is that he is a little behind the vertical. This also make the poll appear more "broken" than rounded. Also looks like you need to sit a little bit deeper in the saddle at the canter as it appears as though he is pulling you out of the saddle. And it may just be from the pictures (videos are a little more helpful) but your hands and arms look a _little_ stiff and "stuck".
He looks like is is tracking up under himself quite well. It seems as though you are aware that you need to follow his motion more and are working hard on that.  cute pair, good luck!


----------



## Jumper Princess (Apr 28, 2014)

ugh it posted twice... curse my unreliable wifi!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

You guys look great


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is my favorite, as it has you in a firm , upright positin wpwith spine in neutral and Ollie not behind the vertical and softly in front of the keg. You'll do well at the show!

Ok, my stupid ipad won't let he copy and paste the photo, but it's the second one of the whole lot.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

THANK YOU GUYS!!!

In the canter photos where I am out if the saddle, I am out of the saddle due to it is what is easier for him in our training and slowly adding more weight. He is very sensitive to my body and we found this to really help going in and out of transitions.


As for my arms and hands, that is the biggest thing we are working on and in the last four weeks I have gone from completely stiff/stuck/bracing/tense....it hurt that arm hurt when i rode it was so locked up. So you will see in some of the pictures where it goes back and forth from stuck like to more fallowing of the horse.....makes all the difference. funny how that happens!
Tiny- I would love to know what photo...since I posted so many photos! cant wait to see you at the show!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

**** girl have you made some serious progress! Gonna need Kayty to pull you apart on these pics. It looks great. Horsey needs a few more half halts to keep him moving forward into the bridle, but I can't wait to see how well you score on your tests. Get video!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!
Yes I'm really figuring out how NOT to be shy about using those half halts!!! They are my friend!!! LOL


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This one


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I want to address the "breaking at the poll-BTV" 
I see this and can feel it when it is happening, he is becoming much more consistent with the contact and more confidant with the work we give him. 

His angle when he is BTV is much less then it has been in the past since he is getting much stronger and able to lift his back and push under to carry himself into the contact 

very much a work in progress still. When I have him truly straight is when he is NOT BTV bit when i have to much inside bend cause I am not bending/breathing/relaxing my arm with his movement is when we get the sucked back,broken pull and less true drive from the rear.

Thank you all so much for the comments, I am hoping more will stumble upon this!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i am sure that this:

_When I have him truly straight is when he is NOT BTV bit when I have to much inside bend cause I am not bending/breathing/relaxing my arm with his movement is when we get the sucked back,broken pull and less true drive from the rear._

is a problem that I have too. I am such a rigid rider much of the time, and recently, I find that I am stiffer than ever in my protectiveness toward my hurting lower back. and I KNOW this affects Z a lot. you can tell he is not liking it at all. I have always had trouble keeping a soft, "breathing" arm on the outside, in all gaits. So, it's very interesting that you are perceptive of this as being a problem. it's often hard for us to see our own stiffnesses.


----------



## Toucan (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds like you know exactly what you want from yourself & it's getting the body to follow instruction. Haha I'm in the same boat 

You guys look great! Well done to your progress!

Dressage is hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Toucan- Thank you! Yes it is hard, I am so happy I am a gymnastics coach and with my rec op kids and league kids who compete I work out with him so my core and body are always working not just when I ride! Great cross training!!

Tiny- It can be so crazy when you brain to body communication is so blocked and your doing everything in your power not to pull or be tight!

It's great I am really at a point in our training where as soon as he isn't straight or head comes up I am going through my check list, am I pinching with my knees? Am I relaxed and breathing? Am I looking up around my circles and down my long sides? Am I pulling on the reins?! Are my shoulders to hands relaxed and elbows breathing quietly at my sides? Is my tummy UP and engaged not slouched like a bum?!

Hopefully more video tonight after work- riding later then we normally do so it will be a fun to see how Oliver reacts? Im sure he will do just fine!

I think if I really keep up with this hard work and watch my rides as much as I can from now until the show (of course after too) that I will see and feel big improvements! 

I might be able to get some video up soon


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I would love to critique, but there just aren't enough pictures here to work with! :wink:
In all seriousness, I'm not much for critiquing dressage. All I can say is that I've been watching your and Oliver's progress, and I simply love the pair. You've come very far, and I just want to stay tuned for your ride to the top! Wish I could offer you some critique, but everything looks simply gorgeous to me.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Huge improvement mate! It's great to see someone improve every time they post 

I'm in my car waiting for rain to stop so I can run out and feed Billy, so I'm not going to go into massive detail from from looking quickly at a couple of photos, I'd still like to see a greater use of the half halt - to me, Ollie still looks quite tight in his paces, the hind leg joints are not bending and taking weight, and the shoulder is not yet free. Perhaps doing some more lateral work, particularly shoulder in on a circle will help you to develop a strong half halt.
Try riding your half halts super exaggerated, almost as full halts. From trot, think halt and as soon as he comes almost to a halt, ride him forward with quick hind legs. You will need to get VERY good at using your back to control this as the rein just doesn't cut it.
You want to feel the horse fold up like an accordion in the half halt from your back, then push off the hind legs like uncoiling a spring when you allow your back. The hind legs should compress, the joints need to all bend to get that coil effect.
When this happens, you won't get the dip behind the saddle indicating that his back isn't yet working as it should.

Your position is much improved, but a little 'tin-man' - try to loosen your knees (they should be resting lightly on the saddle but if someone were to grab them they would come away with little resistance. The weight needs to be in your seat and stirrups. Take a big breath in, close your eyes and gently exhale, letting your body sink into the saddle. At the moment you are on the saddle, not in the saddle. When you can ride in the saddle, your seat will have much more effect on the horse and your half halts will be much clearer.

He's a little behind the vertical with a tight poll and base of neck, so by rectifying the above this should improve. I believe the tension is stemming from the shoulder which is still a little blocked, due to the lack of carrying power in the hind legs. 
It's all connected 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

